# Breeder in Gap, PA - Reputable?



## Miloh (Dec 6, 2014)

I am looking for a family pet. I have a GS and have GS experience.

Does anyone know anything about this breeder? 

Smiling German Shepherds


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't have first hand experience with this breeder. Based on what I saw on their website, I would not consider them. There is no mention of any health testing, temperament testing, titling, etc. They don't work their dogs, they don't show their dogs, it appears they just breed for the sake of breeding. 

Depending on what you are looking for and the amount you are willing to spend, people on here can make suggestions of breeders.

Here is someone in PA that I would consider purchasing from (I don't have first hand experience with this breeder either)

http://www.wolfstraum.net/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, I would not call them "reputable". This is what is termed a "backyard breeder". It's just a family breeding their pets.

Do you know if they have even done any health testing on their dogs? Do they have a pedigree available?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum and good for you for doing some research before contacting a breeder. With so many puppy millers breeding and so many health/temperament issues in the breed, it's a smart thing to do.

Generally we support rescues/shelters and only 'responsible' breeders. For the definition of 'responsible' a good place to read up on is ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and for what a good website SHOULD contain -->http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

Smiling German Shepherds: Our Girls - Six Generations looks like a backyard breeder from their website. I couldn't find any information on their health checks (OFA? PennHip?) or find their pedigrees on any dogs. Pedigrees count because someone who DOES know the breed can tell right away 'yes those dogs have bad hips' or 'those dogs are sharp' or 'those dogs have allergies' etc.

Anyone who has a female dog can breeder her and if you look at all the shelters/rescues are full of beautiful purebred dogs from those breeders. Responsible breeders have warranties and paperwork stating they will ALWAYS take a dog back, forever. So if you buy from a responsible breeder you are NOT adding to the over-population of pets in the USA and kill shelters.


----------



## Miloh (Dec 6, 2014)

Sire/Dam information

*Litter Information*

Sire:Stoney View Cody (DN32826406)
DNA:AKC DNA #V738245
Click to Purchase Pedigree 
Dam:Smiling Lady Maddalyn (DN21957701)
Click to Purchase Pedigree


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That's great that you have the pedigree but most of the best breeders are so proud that they post it prominently on their sites. When you are educating yourself as a breeder and trying to do the best for the breed, WHAT dogs are in the lineage are extremely important and using the best dogs to match with your breeding goals should be part of the 'bragging' on your site.

Those links wouldn't open for me and I'm certainly not going to purchase to see!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

There had been a GSD breeder around that area who had ASL, but I'm pretty sure she passes away a few years ago. No idea who this person is but I'd find someone who has parents listed w/ health checks and titles. I'm from Lancaster county and there are alot of this type of breeder.
If you are intrested there are 4 GSD Spec shows in Barto Pa. the middle of March. You could meet breeders and some of their dogs.


----------

